# Writers Beware - Writing Industry Watchdog Group



## Calash

When beginning the journey to getting published one must be aware of potential hazards in the road.  There are publishers out there who are looking to rip you off and use your talent for profit without due compensation.  Such is the dangers brought about by the Internet, though honestly they are not just limited to Internet based publishing.

I found the following website several years back and have been actively sharing it ever since then.

WRITER BEWARE Â®

Writers Beware is a watchdog group sponsored by the SFWA.  Some info from their site:



> Writer Beware is the public face of the Science Fiction and Fantasy Writers of America's Committee on Writing Scams. We also receive sponsorship from the Mystery Writers of America. Like many genre-focused writers' groups, SFWA and MWA are concerned not just with issues that affect professional authors, but with the problems and pitfalls that face aspiring writers. Writer Beware, founded in 1998, reflects that concern.





> Writer Beware's mission is to track, expose, and raise awareness of the prevalence of fraud and other questionable activities in and around the publishing industry



If you are thinking of being published I highly recommended reading the material over there.  The more you know the safer you will be.


----------



## GameMasterNick

Victoria Strauss is a great person and she keeps this site updated regularly with incredibly helpful information.

You might also want to check  Preditors & Editors when you reach the agenting / publishing part of your writing journey.

And one of my favorite Writer Beware entries:  ALERTS FOR WRITERS
The Great PublishAmerica Hoax (PublishAmerica remains one of the biggest offenders for the pay to publish vanity/subsidy/scam markets).


----------



## Black Dragon

Thanks for posting this tip, Calash.  This is valuable information.


----------



## Telcontar

Yep, I've been linking this in every thread that even brushes close to warnings and advice for writers. Writer's Beware is an incredible resource.


----------

